# 64 Lime



## mrg (Jun 14, 2015)

Had the 64 super deluxe and the 68 krate out this weekend and found this 64 lime with some odd mods, paint is super nice OG (that chain guard is not repainted) except top bar was sanded or something and wrapped with lime green handlebar tape (more tape around bike), wrong neck but I though rite bars till I was riding thru crowds and realized these are the widest bars I have had, 36 spoke s2 rear with SA 3 spd dated 51, rear caliper brake with what I am told is a rare adapter to non caliper frame (and info on that, yrs. etc.), has the nicest (dated 64) I have seen, soft and not a crack with lettering painted yellow & blue ?. been looking for a nice lime 64 for a long time (thats what I had when I was a kid) and was going to start to bring it back to stock tomorrow its such a interesting custom (it even has a antenna wrapped with green tape to sissy bar that extends above your head) that I think I will leave it for a while (except goose neck), any thoughts. forgot the green glass reflector holding the chain guard on.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 16, 2015)

Great bike! I like the bar tape on the handlebars, that is kind of a cool mod you don't see on Early Stingrays. Good luck with it!


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2015)

does anyone know anything about this brake adapter bracket (yrs. etc) I was told it was rare and sometime used to convert 78-79 spitfire cruiser to 5 spd., was it around earlier. I am trying to figure out when this 64 was customized, in the 60's buy some kid or later, the paint appears to be OG, with top bar rubbed to bare metal probably by paper boy bags, as I said earlier has some weird mods like a 51 SA 3 spd. hub in the og 36 spoke s2 ?


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2015)

just found this pic of me and my original sting ray, I dont know if its a 63 or 64, I can see the 36 spoke rear but cant tell about top fork bearing cap/nut, any other way to tell from pic if 64/65 ?


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice looking 64 Lime. I'll see if I can find anything out on the brake caliper adapter, but if you are a member at the SBF you can ask Charlie (Harper) if he has any info for you. He is a store owner and an X Schwinn dealer. 

Here is a copy of my childhood Lime 64 that I built up a few years ago. The color of the day was Lime!


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 24, 2015)

I believe that brake caliper adapter was designed by Schwinn to add a caliper brake to a coaster brake bike. There is also an adapter for the front to add a caliper as well.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 24, 2015)

Just went thru the 62 parts catalog and no adapters there, front or rear. Could they have come about in the late 60's or early 70's?


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 24, 2015)

I checked my catalogs, neither the front or rear adapter are in the '67 catalog but both are in the '69 catalog, and the front adapter is covered in an article in the Aug. '69 Reporter. I don't have a '68 catalog but so far I think they came out in '69.


----------



## mrg (Jun 25, 2015)

cool, that narrowing it down, another od thing, both tires are dated 64(nicest rubber I have seen) has the letters painted in yellow & blue, anyone seen that?. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## 63SuperStingRay (Aug 12, 2015)

wow, yea those are some interesting pieces. ive never seen that brake mount before but i think the tire was something one did.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 18, 2021)

mrg said:


> View attachment 220124View attachment 220125View attachment 220126View attachment 220123Had the 64 super deluxe and the 68 krate out this weekend and found this 64 lime with some odd mods, paint is super nice OG (that chain guard is not repainted) except top bar was sanded or something and wrapped with lime green handlebar tape (more tape around bike), wrong neck but I though rite bars till I was riding thru crowds and realized these are the widest bars I have had, 36 spoke s2 rear with SA 3 spd dated 51, rear caliper brake with what I am told is a rare adapter to non caliper frame (and info on that, yrs. etc.), has the nicest (dated 64) I have seen, soft and not a crack with lettering painted yellow & blue ?. been looking for a nice lime 64 for a long time (thats what I had when I was a kid) and was going to start to bring it back to stock tomorrow its such a interesting custom (it even has a antenna wrapped with green tape to sissy bar that extends above your head) that I think I will leave it for a while (except goose neck), any thoughts. forgot the green glass reflector holding the chain guard on




wow never seen that brake before !!


----------



## 60sstuff (Nov 18, 2021)

That pic of you on a Lime Stingray as a young lad is way cool, priceless.

I see a chrome kickstand, so 1964 is my guess.
1963 Stingrays had a cadmium kickstand.

I see the 36 spoke, square back strut and the sharp lower and upper handlebar bends that indicate early ‘64.

Also this bike has a Yellow Oval @ 6:00.

PS, that handlebar stem is almost all the way out, dangerous.


----------



## mrg (Nov 18, 2021)

@60sstuff, long story short ( told the long version here somewhere yrs back ), I picked out a Violet standard ( around 64 ) at Rost's Schwinn & mower in Pico Rivera/Downey but it didn't show Christmas morn. so I bought this used Lime from a friends big brother, my dad bought me a fender pack ( $2.98 ) and the seat cover, didn't take long to wear out the knobby so I bought the Yellow oval slick, don't remember where the lite & rack came from. as far as yr, in my mind I think it had a later 64 headset ( I took it apart & painted many times ) but cant tell from the pic, vastingray reposted my pic yrs ago on FB and people noticed a non crimped square back and maybe something about the pedals. Another long story ( I'll post the link if I can find it ) how I may have got my OG frame back.


----------



## mrg (Nov 19, 2021)

@60sstuff,  "PS, that handlebar stem is almost all the way out, dangerous." I think that was a long cycletruck stem I robbed off my dad's 55 Spitfire.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 20, 2021)

mrg said:


> just found this pic of me and my original sting ray, I dont know if its a 63 or 64, I can see the 36 spoke rear but cant tell about top fork bearing cap/nut, any other way to tell from pic if 64/65 ?View attachment 221552



I see the 65 Slick with yellow oval


----------



## mrg (Nov 21, 2021)

As said I wore out the knobby skidding and bought and installed the yellow oval slick in 65-6, think I purposely wore it out 😉


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 1, 2021)

Something to add about these rear brake adapters... I've seen 3 different versions. Fat stud Weinemann, narrow stud Weinemann, and later model DiaComp narrow stud version. It's been a while since I've studied regular stingray brakes, but thinking it was in 69 that they changed from fat stud(7/16" nut) to narrow stud(10mm nut). All 3 aluminum adapter castings were different as well.


----------

